# Chewing off the hair from his legs



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi,

I have been struggling with Milo and his chewing of his hair on his front legs... 

Any way to stop this would be great... Thank you!


----------



## Duke08 (Aug 22, 2008)

Milo has allergies... my Golden does the same thing when his allergies flair up. It took me about 3 years trying to experiment with different foods, from super expensive FROMM to regular old Dog Chow to see if it is food related. I have narrowed down to his allergies being environmental such as pollens etc. and not food related. When I start noticing him chewing on his front paws I give him two generic Benadryl pills, once in the morning with breakfast and the other before bed at night. That is what my vet recommended and seems to work 80% of the time. If his allergies are really bad he goes on Prednisone or gets a steroid shot.

I hope this helps you out some. This site is a GREAT resource for our beloved Golden's!!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Suggest a vet check to rule out health issues. The chewing looks to be located mostly around his 'wrist', so he could be having some discomfort there. Dogs chew themselves for a number of reasons: can be anxiety, discomfort (itch or pain) or boredom - consider whether he is getting enough mental and physical exercise.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you, I was thinking about boredom also. I will try and up his exercise and see if it helps. thank you!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I would also recommend a vet check.
My guess is allergies, but if this were my dog I'd want to get him checked out to be sure.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Zane does this, its definitely from boredom.. I took him out for a run tonight.. I will take him out more often for these runs as he loves it.. And now that he's 2 I won't hurt his bones..


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I didn't even know this thread was up! I recently wrote the same about my boy who chews the back of his legs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Judy Sara (Oct 19, 2017)

hi all,
I've just rejoined, and I would like to ask about a new "activity" Annie has started.... 
it's chewing on his front right lower leg (i have uploaded photo).
At the same time there are red spotty areas on inside of back leg (thigh) and a few on belly .
I'm familiar with the red spots thing and have had some success in the past waiting it out while it passes-and using the e-collar.
But this new chewing I just don't know what to make of it... it was a thinner line before, and it would get larger I'm sure if I didn't use e-collar.


----------



## Judy Sara (Oct 19, 2017)

thats on her inner thigh

(my finger is there :/


----------

